# pouched rat



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

hi! can anyone help me? i would like to purchase a giant pouched rat and i don't know where to start. if you've never seen on have a look at some clips on 'you tube' they are really lovely. i already own 12 fancy rats, but i got to have one of these( or maybe 2 or 3 or 4) i have a very long suffering husband. thanks!


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

They're adorable and I so want one...  my dad can't stand the rats I've got let alone a giant one! lmao! 

Anywho.. I think your best bet is see if there are any rescues and/or decent breeders or pet stores as a last resort.

Sorry I'm useless help  hope you find your "2, 3, or 4" giant ratties! 

Just found this website, may be of interest to you?  African Pouched Rats


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## gemma.penwarden (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi, My name is Gemma & I'm new to this site and was just looking through the msg's and see that you were looking for Gambian Pouch Rats, just wondering did you manage to find one?
I pick up my baby girl tommorrow, very excited  Then my baby boy is ready in 3wks time, as he is only 4wks old at the mo.


----------



## trekky (Apr 16, 2008)

I've got a pair myself that i'm hoping will breed later this year. I'd never heard of them until i saw my female. When i was looking for my male it took 2-3 months before i found him. Trying to find one that was hand tame was the biggest issue. My Female is bomb proof and my male is handleable but nervy. As they are a relatively new pet breeders appear to be spread far and wide. As to my understanding they are more temperamental to breed than standard rats and they have small litters. So finding a reliable and constant source is difficult. Because of their rarity be prepared for the price as babies range anywhere between £150-£600. I've kept and bred fancy rats for 16yrs do not assume they are anything the same as keeping the fancy's be prepared to have a large encloseure that is all metal. Large Parrott cages are ideal or a large indoor bird avary. The best one i found is by Ferplast called brio maxi. Temperament wise depends who you talk to they are more temperamental and tend to bond with one person. They prefer warmer climates so much so mine have a heat mat because my female really does suffer if she get's too cold.

If you really want one and prepared to wait i will let you know if i have any success with breeding. I will make sure my babies are handled from an early age and the only reason i am breeding is because of my girls temperament i want to keep her line going. I want to know if anything happened to her i have another that can live up to her standard.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

can anyone give me an address of a supplier???

i really want pouched rats 

ther so expensive tho do you know anyone who wud give me them cheaper???

@ hilary bradshaw hav u found any yet??

if u live in the north west i live in the north east so any suppliers myt come in handy 

thanx 

xxx


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

xXhayleyroxX said:


> can anyone give me an address of a supplier???
> 
> i really want pouched rats
> 
> ...


not been able to find one as of yet!!!


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

thanx for the help anywey


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

sorry for bringing this back up, and double posting -- but does anyone know of a supplier yet?


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

xXhayleyroxX said:


> sorry for bringing this back up, and double posting -- but does anyone know of a supplier yet?


Supplier?? You mean breeder...
There are lots now all over England and Wales so they are very easy to get now.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

you need to go on rfuk
Reptile Forums UK - Care, Pictures, Classifieds & More

in the exotic mammals chat or in the for sale section of domestics/exotic pets.
they sometimes have pouched rats for sale.
or type in google pouched rat breeders.

just make sure u get one that has been handled from birth because if not u will have one untamed bitey pouchie.

i got mine off a breeder on Pouched Rat Discussion Forum • Index page

i lady named marie her user name on there is Rie and she may be breeding again in the nr future.

hope thats helped
amy.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

thankyou! xxxx


----------



## Plouchedratgirl (Jun 29, 2018)

trekky said:


> I've got a pair myself that i'm hoping will breed later this year. I'd never heard of them until i saw my female. When i was looking for my male it took 2-3 months before i found him. Trying to find one that was hand tame was the biggest issue. My Female is bomb proof and my male is handleable but nervy. As they are a relatively new pet breeders appear to be spread far and wide. As to my understanding they are more temperamental to breed than standard rats and they have small litters. So finding a reliable and constant source is difficult. Because of their rarity be prepared for the price as babies range anywhere between £150-£600. I've kept and bred fancy rats for 16yrs do not assume they are anything the same as keeping the fancy's be prepared to have a large encloseure that is all metal. Large Parrott cages are ideal or a large indoor bird avary. The best one i found is by Ferplast called brio maxi. Temperament wise depends who you talk to they are more temperamental and tend to bond with one person. They prefer warmer climates so much so mine have a heat mat because my female really does suffer if she get's too cold.
> 
> If you really want one and prepared to wait i will let you know if i have any success with breeding. I will make sure my babies are handled from an early age and the only reason i am breeding is because of my girls temperament i want to keep her line going. I want to know if anything happened to her i have another that can live up to her standard.


Do you know how to bottle fed Gambian pouched rats ? The mother dont accept her 6 babies anymore. They are 2weeks old


----------

